# 3 red arrows on speedo



## vidus (Jun 25, 2007)

What do the 3 red arrows on the speedometer mean? 
If I remeber correctly there is one at 30kmh 50kmh and 130kmh.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

where...how bout a pic?


----------



## vidus (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

you dont have them?
ill try and get a pic later on if nobody knows what im talking about.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: 3 red arrows on speedo (vidus)*

yea, i have seen them. but i think they are only on euro tt's and maybe canadian too. im not exactly sure what they are but maybe thats where 1st 2nd and 3rd end on the speedo??


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

As far as I know they are common speed limits.. 30k in school zone, 50k in city, 130 highway, etc


----------



## vidus (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: 3 red arrows on speedo (conman4287)*

heres a small pic i found, you can see the 3 arrows quite clearly.








as far as being where the gears end, theres no way you would still be in 3rd going 130kmh, you would be well into 5th.
this could be common speed limits like simonpieter2 mentioned, although highway limits are 100 here, not 130 so that would not make sense to place an arrow there for that reason.
any other ideas?


----------



## RsdntHERO (May 15, 2007)

*Re: 3 red arrows on speedo (vidus)*

i would guess that it would say in the manual.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (SimonPieter2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimonPieter2* »_As far as I know they are common speed limits.. 30k in school zone, 50k in city, 130 highway, etc


I think you are right , I found this pic with only one arrow indicating 130 km/h which is the most common highway top speed limit in Europe. 










_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 2:59 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## vidus (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

you can just see the tip of the 30 and 50 arrows aswell in that pic.. they are kind of hidden.
i guesse that solves it then, common speed limits. i wonder why they took them right out for the US model, but didnt change them to the correct speed limits for Canada? guesse they just used the same cluster to save money.
thanks all!


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 3 red arrows on speedo (RsdntHERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RsdntHERO* »_i would guess that it would say in the manual.


----------



## vidus (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: 3 red arrows on speedo (RsdntHERO)*

you guess wrong.


----------

